
Another New Wrinkle In User Interfaces - tomh
http://mikeschaffner.typepad.com/michael_schaffner/2007/10/another-new-wri.html
======
scw
It sounds like an extension of the T9 predictive text system present on every
cell phone I've ever had. If so, it'll probably suffer the same difficulties:
There are many more edge cases when you have fewer keys. Typing titles,
acronyms and symbols all are painfully slow on T9, you have to click 3 or 4
times to get the desired character.

------
Tichy
I think Dasher is more interesting. Not sure about the memory requirements,
though.

